# I need an expert opinion...



## photogoddess (Mar 9, 2004)

How does this darkroom set up look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAP...3275&category=29983&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1

What will I need to add or replace out of this lot? We are adding on to the house and we are adding space so that I will have a B&W darkroom for the first time since high school. Yaaahooo!

 :cheers:


----------



## motcon (Mar 9, 2004)

well damn, i was going to comment, but the auction is over :/


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 9, 2004)

I was the high bidder so... comment away! z1kawman is my hubby's ebay handle.


----------



## markc (Mar 9, 2004)

That's looks like a solid setup. At least, I can't think of anything really missing, but it's been a while for me. Congrats on the win!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 9, 2004)

It looked pretty complete if I remember correctly. I was thinking of adding a tiered tray (Leedal) set up to save space. Has anyone had good or bad experiences with them?


----------



## motcon (Mar 10, 2004)

it's very complete, yes. the only thing you may want to upgrade at some point is the enlarger lens for each format; they are middle of the road lenses. 


as far as the trays, i haven't used them. i use a running water stop, so i can't utilize them. 

enjoy....


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 10, 2004)

What do you recommend for replacement lenses? .


----------



## motcon (Mar 10, 2004)

you want to look for 6 element lenses. you have 3 and 4 element lenses. your prints will look fine, so no worries, BUT you will notice a marked difference with a 6 element lens. 

if you stick with Schneider, look for the componon series. they are 6 element lenses. 

again, don't lose much sleep over it, but the difference will be apparent.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks a million!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Walt (Mar 10, 2004)

Looks like a thorough setup. I just hope they don't hit you too bad with the shipping costs.


----------

